# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Render or Cladding

## vintay68

Hello to All,
In the process to decide is Render or Cladding be better for the new house in Victoria.
Render or James Hardies Scyon Stria cladding (405mm width) for level 1 of the house.
Would like to which is maintenance free (as much as possible) and will not fade easily.
Thanks in advance

----------

